# The Lost World



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

[VOX RECORDING]
++++++++++ To anyone that can hear this! Corvitus Prime is under attack! Some sort of Daemon burst through the portal and started killing all of our men!! *Large banging on a door* Oh dear Emprah, Please help me!!! I- I think I'm the only one that's left!!! We shot everything into it! Las guns, heavy bolter, even the damned baneblade couldn't even scratch it!!! It appeared near the artifact room... That's what caused it! Some tech marine said it was a some sort of , of power generator! *Large banging again* *small child's voice* Leo, come out and plaaaay. *Guardsman crying and screaming* GO BACK TO THE WARP YOU FOUL DAEMON!!! *Loud crash* *Silence except for the Guardsman sobbing* Oh please... please... *Girl singing* Ring around the rosie, Pockets full of Possie... *Guardsman sobbing hysterically* Oh God Empreor, HELP ME!!! *Girl again* ashes, ashes, we all fall down! *Loud scream and giggling form the girl*++++++++
[VOX END]
"That is the last we have heard from the outpost. The Outpost, Emperor's Hand, is the only outpost we have out there. Not only is it of vital importance to tracking the movements of the Tau in that area, that artifact maybe important to chaos. Gentlemen, I love pissing off chaos. Your mission, grab the artifact and whatever or who ever you find there. It is possible that our guardsman was the last human alive there, so assume that there are no survivors. You will be dropped off three miles away from the outpost westward. Come back alive and I'll treat you all to some drinks back at the pub. God emperor be with you all." The Inquisitor salutes and leaves the room.

Decide what you will be doing. I will be GMing this horror RP. Since you've heard the vox recording, it is possible that you will die in this RP. Don't worry if you die, you can probably come back as a civy or even as an acolyte that the Inquisitor sent, just in case. You may pick up to 3 weapons (swords, guns, sword guns...) and 10 items to aid you on your mission. No god. Treat this like Amnesia, hding isn't cowardly. You will discover different stuff later on during the RP and THERE IS AN END!!! Either beat the mission or die trying. Good Luck!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like the look of this but i can't find the recruitment thread. Can someone give me a link


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oops, forgot to put it up. Hang on a bit.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1254209#post1254209 RECRUITMENT THREAD HERE! When we have 10 players it will close immediately.


----------

